# early 1900s mead ranger info



## James nash (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys im new to this forum! I have recently been collecting old vintage bicycles. i happen to be at my brother in laws house were he was about to tear down his great grandpas house who had recently past away. well next to the house was an old shed with a few old bikes. i asked what he was gonna do with them and he said plow them over. So  i rescued them. Well one of them was a mead ranger witch i believe to be an arch frame mead ranger from the early teens. I have several photos of the bike i posted. It looks to be all original as far as parts go, but it is missing grips,chain,and fenders. And the bummer about it is that it had been painted black. I don't know a whole lot about this bike but i believe it only came in one color, golden brown and ivory white. 
so my question is, how should i go about restoring it?  I know original is the best thing to have but in my case someone painted it so thats kinda out of the question. i did sand some of the black paint away in a small area and could tell the original brown paint was underneath. Is this bike worth restoring? is it valuable enough? and as far as restoring if it is worth it,what shell i do? Find parts first?  And is it even possible finding fenders ect. for this bike? Any help is much Appreciated!  Also the other 2 bikes were a 1952 phillips, and a schwinn excelsior. I might part out the scwinn so if you guys know anyone that need parts from it let me know!! thanks alot.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 13, 2011)

Plenty worth redoing, plus you may be able to save the brown under paint. If it's earlyenough, it may not have come with fenders.  What is No. under bottom bracket? I'm interested in the Excelsior! Thanks


----------



## James nash (Nov 13, 2011)

*mead ranger*

the numbers under the bike is 49518!


----------



## James nash (Nov 13, 2011)

*paint restore*

how is it possible getting the black paint off without taking the brown off as well?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd like to see the Excelsior....


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2011)

*Very cool and unusual bicycle!!!*

Yes, you have a great start. Fenders can be found and a chain is easy. Grips, pedals, (if needed,) are all plentiful. 

We'll help as much as we can. Good luck!


----------



## sam (Nov 15, 2011)

May not have come with fenders
The badge looks early(teens) but the chainring looks 1920s
so your bike might be a 1919 or 1920
Pull the crank and see if a date is on the crank.Re-grease the BB while your at it
They were offered in black and golden brown
looks like the steel rims--also offered.


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2011)

*Mead ranger*

Hey thanks alot for the information. How sure are you on the color and fenders? Reason I ask is because the only info I found on it showed an ad from 1919 of an arch framed ranger that looked identical. But the ad says it came in one color and it showed it with fenders. Just wondering if you new anything more or anybody on here. Thanks!!


----------



## sam (Nov 16, 2011)

I beleave your correct--the Ranger roadster could be had black and fenderless


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2011)

James nash said:


> how is it possible getting the black paint off without taking the brown off as well?




Try our search function...use "paint removal". there have been discussions on how this is done... Think they use oven cleaner, but not positive. bri.


----------



## James nash (Nov 16, 2011)

*Mead*

Yeah I have read some of those paint removal forums and there worth a try. I'm afraid the white ivory paint underneath isn't all there cause I see several scratch spots were there would be the whit and don't see it. But it's worth a try. Worst thing is that I would have it professionally painted to original color. Who knows.


----------

